# HT75 pole pruner



## 250R (Jun 1, 2014)

I've got a couple of HT75's I've rebuilt. I'm looking for the gas cap gasket. Stihl does not sell the gasket. I have to buy the whole cap. Anyone have a source for this? I would cut my own but cant find a vendor who can supply me the material.


----------

